# ONE question about 6x6x6 centers



## DennisStrehlau (Jan 28, 2010)

I know, that i already solved the 6x6x6 blindfolded, but i still dont like my solution for the D centers. Not the ones, that are also on the 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, mean those, that are JUST on the 6x6x6 and i mean JUST on the D face.
Can anyone help me with just ONE good algorithm??Because i am planning something really cool I use U2 by the way.
Thanks a lot guys

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 28, 2010)

well if you are using U2, you can just bring a piece into the E layer with any S Slice turn (assuming your buffer is at Uf/Ub). So something like:

3F 3R' 2D 3R U2 3R' 2D' 3R U2 3F'

would solve Dr3f if your buffer was Ub3l.


----------



## Henrik (Jan 28, 2010)

oblige centers must be the ones you are talking about.

I found one solution for this (because I might one day try one BLD)

3R F2 2D2 F2 3R' U2 3R F2 2D2 F2 3R'
Hope it helped.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jan 28, 2010)

Henrik said:


> oblige centers must be the ones you are talking about.
> 
> I found one solution for this (because I might one day try one BLD)
> 
> ...



WOOOOOOW!!!
This algorithm is awesome man!
Thank you so much!

Dan, thank you aswell, but Hendriks algorithm is better because we use the same buffer

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Stefan (Jan 28, 2010)

How about this?
3r' F U' 2R U 3L2 U' 2R' U 3L2 F' 3r U2



DennisStrehlau said:


> Dan, thank you aswell, but Hendriks algorithm *is better because we use the same buffer*


I'm sure Dan's alg can be adapted to other buffers. If that's an argument for you, you should've told us your buffer.


----------



## Henrik (Jan 28, 2010)

You will have mirror it yourself for the other oblige centers 

Im looking forward to your big BLD surprise.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jan 28, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> How about this?
> 3r' F U' 2R U 3L2 U' 2R' U 3L2 F' 3r U2
> 
> 
> ...



I knooooooow
But i read both at the same time, so i just decided to take Hendriks
You lag is also great. I will see wich one i will take. I think i will need a better 6x6x6 or modify mine, so it doesnt pop when i solve it blindfolded because that would suck!

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Stefan (Jan 28, 2010)

Better yet: 3l U' 2L U' 3L' U 2L' U' 3L U2 3l' U2
18 BQTM and LU-style, adapt if you prefer RU-style.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 28, 2010)

Let me guess - you're going to do a 6x6x6 multi. I should try this, but I've never re-stickered my second 6x6x6, and I haven't broken it in at all or modded it, so it would take a while for me to be ready to try it. So I suspect you'll beat me to it.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh well, I just adapted it to RU. Try
3r U2 3R' U 2R U' 3R U 2R' U 3r' U2
or
U2 3r U' 2R U' 3R' U 2R' U' 3R U2 3r'


----------



## Henrik (Jan 28, 2010)

I dont care what alg Dennis uses.

Mine is just braindead, built up by the inspiration from the alg I use on 4x4BLD and the ones from 5x5BLD.

I also use U2 for centers. So I had to find something where I would keep my buffer at Uf since thats what Im used to. 

Well good luck with your 6x6MultiBLD Dennis


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 28, 2010)

could also use:
3l F 3R2 U' 2L' U 3R2 U' 2L U F' 3l' U2


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks a lot for all your algorithms
You all helped me a lot!

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jan 29, 2010)

why not just use opposite niklas? it's only 8 moves...


----------



## Stefan (Jan 29, 2010)

rachmaninovian said:


> why not just use opposite niklas? it's only 8 moves...



For the U2 method, the two U centers should be opposite (a U2 turn apart). Plus, the U layer should end up off by U2.


----------

